# [Solved] Hd 5770 hangs on OC in CoD Black Ops



## macho84 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi i recently tried to overclock HD 5770 at full limit. Here are my spec
Intel e5800@3.2ghz
4gb ddr2 800 mhz kingston
80gig HD SATA 
ASUS g41 COMBO.
SAPPHIRE HD 5770 1gb ddr5 vram

I had only option is to restart the pc. I tried setting fan to 100 percentage still not luck is that the procy is not able to handle the speed. or the gpu itself getting locked on oc


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*

How are you overclocking, through Overdrive or other software? Also OC in small steps, say 10 MHz, and test for stability.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*

I am doing via overdrive only. which is built in catalyst software 11.6 version. How ever if i set to 900 mhz core and 1350 ram freq its ok.

But i had a question this card should be suffice for 1280x1024 resolution all games at max settings right but i even played cysis at good speed. but i dont know almost every game works flawlessly. But i cant play easily call of duty black ops its lags some scene or every now and then. Which is very irritating. Let me know if i had to set the texure to mid for even at this resolution. Is that black ops is that gpu hungry than crysis 2


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*

Is your COD updated with latest patches? If not then install the latest patch first.


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*

Has to be a problem with Black Ops only. Black Ops sucks as far as graphics are concerned and as a game too anyways. Your GPU is running fine.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*

Could you please let me know the patch link.


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*



ico said:


> Has to be a problem with Black Ops only. Black Ops sucks as far as graphics are concerned and as a game too anyways. Your GPU is running fine.



Quite a crummy game.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*

@macho84:

Search online. Or try fileplanet or filefront.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*

@macho84: can u post the overclocking details of GPU?


----------



## macho84 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*

core:960
vram;1440
fan : 100 %

base clock
Core:850
vram:1200
fan:62%

sapphire hd 5770 1gb ddr5 vram


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*

Not every GPU will OC to the same level/speed and you should test your OC with multiple games not only with BO - use dirt3, crysis 2 and other resource hungry games.

Coming back to the OC - do it in small increments - set the GPU speed to 900 Mhz and check stability and if it's stable increase the clock speed by 5-10 Mhz each time and check the stability ( OC the mem later) - this way you will find max stable clock speed 

BTW, what's your load load/idle cpu and gpu temps ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*

What about the power supply guys.he didn't mentioned about his power supply,may be it is not able to provide the power when it is overclocked.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*

^^ yep, nice point there and that might be an issue but he can play crysis without prob but only CoD BO gives him troubles so he better update the game or as said earlier try his OC with other games and OC gradually to find the most stable speed.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*

Hi top and Sukesh thanks guys i own CM600 extreme plus psu. I had updated the game to remove the lag . its works perfectly. I finished 4 levels in no time. its so fast. Only drawback is that i cant save or load a last checkpoint in a mission. Its starts from the beginning. Rest perfect no lag nothing. Runs at full high settings.


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*

glad to hear that the OC is working perfectly fine and the issue with the game has been solved 

To resume gameplay o CoD BO after starting the game - when main menu appears you need to wait a bit to see the Resume option


----------



## akash22 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*



macho84 said:


> I am doing via overdrive only. which is built in catalyst software 11.6 version. How ever if i set to 900 mhz core and 1350 ram freq its ok.
> 
> But i had a question this card should be suffice for 1280x1024 resolution all games at max settings right but i even played cysis at good speed. but i dont know almost every game works flawlessly. But i cant play easily call of duty black ops its lags some scene or every now and then. Which is very irritating. Let me know if i had to set the texure to mid for even at this resolution. Is that black ops is that gpu hungry than crysis 2


even i have xfx5770 1gb ddr5( but it showed me 2.5 gb ddr5) i played bo on high settings with resolution 1600x900. in my rig it never lagged. only once during the avalanche time when we jump with our parachutes that time only the frames dropped to 21 othrwise it gaves me above 50 frames


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*



macho84 said:


> Hi top and Sukesh thanks guys i own CM600 extreme plus psu. I had updated the game to remove the lag . its works perfectly. I finished 4 levels in no time. its so fast. Only drawback is that i cant save or load a last checkpoint in a mission. Its starts from the beginning. Rest perfect no lag nothing. Runs at full high settings.




Good to know your problem is solved.




annindyadas said:


> *even i have xfx5770 1gb ddr5( but it showed me 2.5 gb ddr5)* i played bo on high settings with resolution 1600x900. in my rig it never lagged. only once during the avalanche time when we jump with our parachutes that time only the frames dropped to 21 othrwise it gaves me above 50 frames




Can you please post a screenshot?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

@macho84: gr8 your problem is solved...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 25, 2011)

congrats buddy.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I should thank you guys cant think there might be a patch to remove the lag. Thought my card cant handle the load. its chewed like anything. Still wondering how would be the performance in full hd . any one had a chance to test in HD.

Also thanks for the hint to resume from the last check point but i had to try it out. As far as the shortcut iam doing to minimize the game and hibernate and resume the game when ever i had chance to play. 

Still some time hurt the performance while having the game in memory and running apps like firefox is a real pain.


----------



## akash22 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Hd 5770 hangs on oc.*



Skud said:


> Good to know your problem is solved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sorry dude but i played this game in jan and i don't have the setup file but it is true that it never did lagged anywhere except for the snow avalanche scene where it come down to 21 frames


----------



## macho84 (Jul 26, 2011)

May be you had a good Procy


----------

